# Bachmann Annie-Power G or 1 Amp?



## OGC5 (Nov 25, 2008)

Good Morning:
I built my first layout last year, started with a couple of Bachmann Big haulers but soon added another loop where I run my Aristo and USA Diesels. Of course I added a MRC 10 Amp transformer to power the Diesels. I just ordered a new Bachmann "Annie" and wonder if it will run OK on the 1 amp power pack now in use or will I need another Power G 10 amp? Would the 10 amp be too much Voltage for the Big Haulers over time?. I have run the "Big Hauler" I have now on the Power G but wonder about long term use issues.
Thanks
OGC5 -Tom


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Amps and Volts are very different animals. 

Volts you get no matter what is running... but amps are only used based on the load provided. 

Said another way, the power pack does not "force" the amps into a loco... like in your house, a light bulb only draws an amp, and a hair dryer 12 amps, even though both are operating at the same voltage. 

The annie will "want" over an amp with virtually any reasonable load. It's not a "power hog" but I think it COULD be marginal depending on grades and train length. 

You are not going to hurt anything with having a large "reserve" of amperage at your fingertips. 

Hope this helps. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## OGC5 (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info Greg:
I was concerned about the Voltage as I read somewhere that the Big Haulers were not to be run over 16 Volts. I think the Power G puts out around 22 at max.but of course not necessary to run it at 100% for the Annie.
Tom


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, you are in "charge" of the voltage (pun intended!). 

The annie I have runs fine on 20 volts DCC (it's sort of like pulse power) so I do not think the "big hauler" restriction applies to your annie motor. 

Regards, Greg


----------

